# Conversion Factor HELP



## AKEISTER (Apr 12, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can obtain the Highmark Blue shield conversion factor?  I have tried the web site to no avail and I am just getting the run around on the phone.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Alice


----------

